
Apple Intern Open Letter on Diversity - EpicBlackCrayon
https://web.archive.org/web/20181029000224/https://github.com/AviAgarwal/OpenLetterApple
======
virtuabhi
Before we discuss the lack of thought and logic in this post ->
[https://github.com/AviAgarwal/AccountHacked](https://github.com/AviAgarwal/AccountHacked)

~~~
r00fus
JoeJob I gather.

I suppose Avi has identified and disclosed this information to HR /
management.

------
biglenny
I was going to say that this is a very stupid thing to post, not only because
of the content, but because it would ruin your career.

Then I wondered why an archive.org link was posted. Then I found this:

[https://github.com/AviAgarwal/AccountHacked](https://github.com/AviAgarwal/AccountHacked)

Don't really know what is going on here.

